# Heater core problem



## Sunnyside (Dec 27, 2014)

Bad smell of anti freeze emitting & windshield gets hazy. I think I have to change heater core.
Is there an after market for this part. I reside in Montreal Quebec.
Or any ideas of alternate fix?
Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Could be a hose, bad water pump...
You will have to figure out where the leak is. If its the heater core, in your shoes I would find one from a junk yard or recycled part place. If you are looking at fixing it yourself, you will want to get the service manual for the x trail. Just do a google search and you should be able to find it available for download. Good luck, not the time of year you want to be having heater problems.


----------



## Sunnyside (Dec 27, 2014)

Tks for the advice I was hoping I could find an aftermarket core or could they be repaired 350.00 at the dealer is there an easier way to change it or do I have to take apart the whole dash tks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

HI Sunnyside,
No you need to dissemble the complete front dash and remove the blower assembly as well, according to the service manual.
Here is a video that came up when googling Nissan X trail heater core
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovpTuyOa1ro

Its from a first generation T30 but for all purposes the same as our set up, and its to change the evaporator not the heater core but its close enough that it shows what all needs dismantling.

I can only say-- 0uch. One more reason for anyone to make sure their coolant is renewed regularly, as I suspect reason it went bad was coolant turned acidic and started the rot process. Beware driving it with this condition as it appears you can destroy your head gasket as well.

Here is a part off ebay
NISSAN X-TRAIL T30 HEATER MATRIX 2001-07 #340 | eBay 

There are a number of them available though they all seem to be from European diesel x trails, but I am sure its the identical part.

Given you are in Montreal, I would call around to a few recycled parts places to track one down that came out of a Canadian one that sadly met with a serious accident. It will save you a fair bit of money compared to having to buy it from a dealership. Somehow I doubt you will be able to get one at a regular auto parts place. Good luck.


----------



## Sunnyside (Dec 27, 2014)

Tks for info the truck is being work on today I found a cor and blower for $200 scrap yard I hope the parts are good TK's again


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Sunnyside,
That is good news that you found one plus the blower unit. Nissan wants over 550 for the the lower half of the blower motor assembly that includes the blower motor but not the resistor. It would be a good move to change out the bushings on either end of the blower motor with sealed ball bearings to ensure it will last a good while, but you probably are having it repaired somewhere so it might not be practical given time is money issues. You can find a how to thread by searching in the x trail section of this forum.
otherwise lots of info and pics here
Xtrail 06 blower motor noise - Page 2 - Nissanhelp.com Forums

In case the recycled parts place gave you the entire plastic blower assembly, you might want to be aware that the resistor that is to be found in the bottom of the assembly can be of two different types. Depends if you have auto climate control or not. If the recycled one you got included the resistor you may need to switch it out with your existing one.

Anyway good luck with it. Good thing you got it in today, given the cold spell we are into this week, garages are about to be very busy places...


----------

